# Is this a mink, weasel, or ferret?



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I see these occasionally along the stream bank. This one was below the dam at Alum Creek Reservoir. Usually I don't have time to get a picture, but this one seemed kind of tame, walking within a few feet of anglers on the bank.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mink all the way...male


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Big well fed Mink


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Definitely a mink.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Would it be out of place to say "Black Crappie"?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I second it. Most definitely a black crappie looking for a mink to eat


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

One of my favorite animals!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was wading the sciota a couple years ago and 2 of them were swimming and playing together, they didn't see me for a few minutes and got pretty close. they look like a sea otter.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Certainly a mink, and a cute one. I've seen more and more around, but I've never seen that one down there. Though, I haven't been down for awhile. I wonder if all the construction tore up his home?


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Mink. I see them often on the Clearfork river and on the Olentangy north of 270. I actually caught a crayfish and tossed it on the bank to one who ate it and then stayed there for 5 minutes waiting for me to toss another


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

had one swim right by me 2 feet from the bank northbound in the Scioto two nights ago at the Broad street bridge

Had another in daylight come thru my fishing spot off Whittier street climb up onto the bench and try to run off with some of my cut bait about 2 weeks ago. They don't seem to be too afraid of people.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Neat creatures, see them more in the rip rap at Hoover.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Would it be out of place to say "Black Crappie"?


Dovans - not at all, you just beat at least 1/2 dozen black crappie lovers to the punch!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Dovans - not at all, you just beat at least 1/2 dozen black crappie lovers to the punch!


my vote is Gabon viper


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Seen one at rocky river in November


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

had one come up and investigate me floating by on the big walnut earlier this summer.


----------



## robzini1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I saw one chasing a duckling on the river. The momma duck saw me and went to the other side of the river leaving the duckling to fend for himself. I ended up shooing the mink away so the duckling could make it to mama safe. Ah, the circle of life.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Specktur said:


> I see these occasionally along the stream bank. This one was below the dam at Alum Creek Reservoir. Usually I don't have time to get a picture, but this one seemed kind of tame, walking within a few feet of anglers on the bank.


Mink. See them all the time at Alum along the rip rap.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mink for sure. The only other member of the Mustelid family found around water is the river otter.
Weasels usually live in forests and fields. I see mink frequently around our lakes, doing exactly what that one was, scouting the rip rap along the bank.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've seen Mink 600yds from the nearest little stream while bowhunting, several times. Back when it was legal to shoot them, twice I put an arrow within an inch of them.

I caught a Weasel in a trap when I was a boy. It was in a pocket set at the waters edge baited with a piece of apple.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Growing up in Cleveland the mink would sneak into you bait buckets and steal your shiners, when fishing off the rocks


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone else had a ferret? Those things are go go go all the time when they're awake. Forever exploring and hunting.

It was fun to put him in a paper grocery bag, roll the top closed, then whap and poke at the bag while he fought his way out. 

BTW "whap" fails the spell test on the board software.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

lawrence1 said:


> I've seen Mink 600yds from the nearest little stream while bowhunting, several times. Back when it was legal to shoot them, twice I put an arrow within an inch of them.
> 
> I caught a Weasel in a trap when I was a boy. It was in a pocket set at the waters edge baited with a piece of apple.


There is still a season for them.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I saw a mink in that same spot at Alum a few weeks ago. I wonder if its the same one


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

... That's a warmouth fellas.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Muddy said:


> There is still a season for them.


There's no hunting season for Mink anymore.

Ferrets=bad around babies.
Doing construction work in Arizona years ago I was living in one of those cabin type motels you rented by the month. One Saturday morning my buddy and I heard a woman screaming outside and went out to find her clutching her baby with bloody ears. They had a pet Ferret and while she was in another room it had got in the baby's crib and chewed off both of its earlobes, I seen it. It escaped out the open door while she was screaming. A bunch of us looked for it but it was never seen again in the time that I was there.

Somewhere out there is a 30 something man with no earlobes.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fore sure a Mink but did see a Weasel a few months back coming out of Slate Run Metro Park - It had a baby bunny in its mouth. First one I have seen in the wild for several years.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Have quite a few around my dock at Mentor Lagoons. Also have a huge otter hanging around the area.


----------



## rseidle (May 31, 2017)

Specktur said:


> I see these occasionally along the stream bank. This one was below the dam at Alum Creek Reservoir. Usually I don't have time to get a picture, but this one seemed kind of tame, walking within a few feet of anglers on the bank.


its a mink, have caught many in traps


----------

